# Valerie's Journal



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

*07.30.08*
Yay. Farrier visit. Ruby's shoe is fixed and her feet are trimmed. I can now resume riding. Although, I'm not sure if I'm going to. I still have a lot of stuff I can work with her on the ground first. We worked on lunging yesterday again and also side-passing. She's brilliant. She moves right away from the pressure. But then Mads on here/UHB suggested I do turnings on the haunches and forehand before I teach her side-passing. So...I guess we'll start working on that too. JEEZE. There's so much to teach this horse. Oh well. Hopefully I'll be able to do it. [/b]


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

*07.31.08*
Rode Ruby todayy! Decided we weren't really going to work on anything, just go for a trail ride since it was the first time I've ridden her in about 2 weeks because of her broken shoe. She was really good. Had a fun little ride.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

*08.01.07*
Rode Sheba and Ruby. Only took Sheba out on a trail ride. Went okay. Then took Ruby out. Went on a mini trail ride and then worked her down in the ring. I'm depressed and frustrated right now with the horses. I don't have the expertise to get the training into the horses that I need to and I don't know what to do.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

*08.03.07*

Sheba - Went on a trail ride. Pretty good. We're working on her barn/buddy sourness. She was much better today than the first time I took her out by herself in a while. Then we went down to the ring and I worked on some impulsion. At least I tried to. She did okay, at least I think so. haha.

Ruby - Rode her bareback today. Went on a trail ride. Really good. Basically did the same thing as I did with Sheba, but I worked with Ruby longer. <3


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

*08.05.08*

Rode Ruby bareback. We just went on a trail ride. I was planning on coming back and working in the ring...but I started talking to my neighbor and yeah. The evening light went bye-bye. haha.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

*08.06.08*

Rode Ruby out bareback again. My friend came along and walked my dog. I wanted to show her this one horse I am reallyy interested in. I was going to go back out later but it started raining.


----------

